# If a women punches a man first...



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*woman

do you believe it is OK for him to retaliate physically in self-defence?

or do you believe that under no circumstances should a man ever hit a woman?


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

If you can go throw a punch you should be prepared to take a punch. Equality yo


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

no, no one should be hitting another person with intent to hurt full-stop. IF anyone regardless of sex or size tries to hurt another person the other should always defend themselves and focus on subduing the attacker. Violence on violence gets no one anywhere.

if this is an issue for you consider...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aikido


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't gender discriminate. If the person is physically weaker than me than I'll only restrain them. If they prove to be a worthy foe, then they better prepare for my fury.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*If a women punches a man first...*

....Press charges, she's the worst!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Just as an FYI for anyone I don't have a woman hitting me and I ain't going around punching women. It's just an interesting topic for debate.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I think it's ok as long as he doesn't really hurt this woman and end up to cause a black eye for her.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

If a woman punched me for no reason, I'd probably slap her (not punch her).


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

If a woman attacked me i would just try to restrain her, without punching her. Unless it was Ronda Rousey attacking me....in which case i would run away, as fast as possible


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm...I guess that depends on who it is. If they are actually capable of kicking the crap out of me, then it might be necessary to defend myself. Otherwise I'd just restrain them. That pretty much goes for anyone though, not just females. I've had 2 people start fights with me in school growing up, and it was never necessary to hurt them to get them to stop.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I voted yes, but it depends on her intent and how hard she hits you. Though, if a guy wants to hurt me badly, but he tries and he's too weak, I'll assure his immobility for the next minute or so.

If a man shows to be weak in combat initiated by him, it is worse than when a woman is in the same situation. The difference lies in the fact that women, on average, aren't as physically strong as men are. It's also because women are less agressive than men, so when they're physically agressive it's harder to think anything of it. Though, If she's strong I'll be sure to defend myself. I'm quite calm and collected until pushed too far, so I don't think I'll get into a fight that easily. 

I was once slapped in the face by a girl when I was around 8 years old. Some guy who was bullying me was about to get his just deserts. He'd already tried to hurt me physically and psychologically, but couldn't, and he started to cry just before I was about to land a punch. His little girlfriend slapped me in the face calling me a name I don't recall, and expressed her disapproval of me as she ran back into the school building with her arm around her crying boyfriend. I wanted to hit her back, but it was unexpected and I didn't know how to feel about hitting a girl(although, nowadays, she's more of a monster than anything).


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

missingno said:


> If you can go throw a punch you should be prepared to take a punch. Equality yo


What he said.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it ok to defend oneself against attack? 
Yes, in every case if you ask me.

Is it a good idea given mass bias against violence towards women in all situations? Probably not.

In reality, even defending yourself against attack from a woman may incur a negative perception toward the defending party. This may even go so far as the defender being attaked by onlookers.

There have even been studies showing this bias more or less.

A woman shouting at a man in public will have people questioning what the man did to deserve it.
The cheater, the gambler, dead beat dad, etc.

A man shouting at a woman however, will have people making assumptions about his character.
The abuser, The rageaholic, etc.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I honestly don't believe in hurting women but depending if she has a knife or a gun then yes I will retaliate but to a punch? Nah


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I think it's ok as long as he doesn't really hurt this woman and end up to cause a black eye for her.


So if a wonan punches a man in his special place, like so hard he becomes sterile, it's okay for the man to punch her back, just so long as it isn't too hard?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Depends. 

One episode of Dr. Phil was about a wife who consistently beat up her husband, gave him bruises and such. And he didn't know what to do because he was raised not to hit a woman and couldn't make himself do so. In that situation yes - throw her one. Don't put up with a woman abusing you. 

On the other hand. If a petite girl with stick arms slaps you and it feels like a moth landed on your face - no, you definitely do not hit her back as it would hurt her immensely if you are strong. Before acting rashly, think about the damage you might do. Men are usually stronger, women are usually weaker and more fragile. (I say usually). Keep that in mind before making a split decision to hit back. If that's the case, restrain her if she keeps hitting you. But if the police show up and there's no bruise on you because she was hitting you too lightly and yet her face is bloodied - you can guess who's going to jail. 

For me - it's not an issue of sex as it is an issue of who is stronger and who is more weak and fragile. It could be the other around as well.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I can see a lot of men, who would probably retaliate and beat her to a pulp

Me personally, no. I wouldn't hit a woman, however if she did continue attacking me, I would at least restrain her for her own safety and mine.

However, i still believe the phrase, "Don't give what you can not take".

Edit: My opinion and actions would change if she had a weapon though.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Monroee said:


> On the other hand. If a petite girl with stick arms slaps you and it feels like a moth landed on your face - no, you definitely do not hit her back as it would hurt her immensely if you are strong. Before acting rashly, think about the damage you might do. Men are usually stronger, women are usually weaker and more fragile. (I say usually). Keep that in mind before making a split decision to hit back. If that's the case, restrain her if she keeps hitting you. But if the police show up and there's no bruise on you because she was hitting you too lightly and yet her face is bloodied - you can guess who's going to jail.


Are you pro slap-back?


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

no...it's never right to hit a women...especially if she is physically weaker and cant properly defend herself. If she hit you first, then you probably deserved it lol.

But....if she is someone you barely even know and one of those built/large/overweright bully types...then I dunno...get a fighter chick to deal with her.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> If she hit you first, then you probably deserved it lol.





NoIce said:


> There have even been studies showing this bias more or less.
> 
> A woman shouting at a man in public will have people questioning what the man did to deserve it.
> The cheater, the gambler, dead beat dad, etc.
> ...


Looks like they were right!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So if a wonan punches a man in his special place, like so hard he becomes sterile, it's okay for the man to punch her back, just so long as it isn't too hard?


Yeah, it's ok so long as it isn't too hard. Uhm well, maybe it's ok to punch a little bit harder if a man becomes sterile.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> no...it's never right to hit a women...especially if she is physically weaker and cant properly defend herself. If she hit you first, then you probably deserved it lol.


Lol quality trolling. Only takes one shot to kill someone
Get hit
brb stumble
brb hit head on ground
brb dead


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No, they should think first and if someone hits back they shouldn't run off for defence and sympathy. I'll probably never be in this situation and id try to restrain them but imo its unfair on the man who will be hated even if he hits after. 

On cops on cameras I've seen women go crazy at men (hitting, kicking ect.) then acted shocked after getting hit then the man gets jumped by other men but still is labelled as the aggressor in the situation because he hit a woman. 

I don't know the situation but don't go hitting someone who is stronger than you and if it was a weak man attacking another man and getting hit back no one would care even if the strength difference was greater than between a man/woman. 

But only one punch to stop her lol, no more would be needed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just grab her arms and restrain her that way.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess it depends on what it's over. I voted yes, though. A lot of people hold double standards. Man hits women, women is allowed to fight back. Women hits, man is coward if he fights back. Women are not as weak as people seem to think. I think it's pretty sexist to assume every female out there is weak and couldn't defend herself. I've known girls that could hold up a pretty good fight against a guy. 

I've never cared if a guy hit a girl in self-defense. If he randomly punches her for no reason, then that's obviously not okay.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Depends on the situation but most usually, no.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

really call me a troll I don't care....not in the mood to argue.

@Noice....congrats bro -_-


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> maybe it's ok to punch a little bit harder if a man becomes sterile.


Woman2Man: *PUNCH*
Man2Woman: Gah! I'm sterile
Man2Woman: *TWACK*

:haha


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

NoIce said:


> There have even been studies showing this bias more or less.
> 
> A woman shouting at a man in public will have people questioning what the man did to deserve it.
> The cheater, the gambler, dead beat dad, etc.
> ...


This is how I kinda see view it too but like I said it depends on the situation.... I was married to an abuser and he punched me and I tried to punch him back but he held me back. Men are usually stronger so that's why I said in most cases, no. If it were a fat or muscular woman who was much larger than the guy then I'd be more likely to say its ok for him to punch back. Or if I knew the situation and the woman had hit for no reason(which is probably not as likely....but not impossible)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Woman2Man: *PUNCH*
> Man2Woman: Gah! I'm sterile
> Man2Woman: *TWACK*
> 
> :haha


I meant it's ok that a man punch a woman harder after getting sterile....

Uhhh why do you guys on this site always have to make fun of my broken english?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I wasn't poking fun at you, Secretaz, I just had a funny thought.
How do you punch someone sterile, though? I've never heard of that.

What made you stick around Shauna after he hit you?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Secretaz said:


> I meant it's ok that a man punch a woman harder after getting sterile....


Maybe it's just me, but if some girl hit me hard enough to make me sterile I would probably be too busy lying on the ground in a fetal position to actually hit back.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Jollygoggles said:


> *woman
> 
> do you believe it is OK for him to retaliate physically in self-defence?
> 
> or do you believe that under no circumstances should a man ever hit a woman?


It's not okay for anyone to hit anyone.

I know, I know--what a lame answer.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

pita said:


> It's not okay for anyone to hit anyone.
> 
> I know, I know--what a lame answer.


lame? more like intelligent _...*quite shocked at this thread*_


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It depends. I'd try to walk away if a woman (or a man) hit me. If that's not possible (if they're stronger than me and won't let me) then I'd fight back. If a woman hit me and was strong enough to stop me from walking away, I'd punch her the same as I'd punch a man.

EDIT - Uh, apparantly Secretaz deleted the post I was gonna quote, but I was going to say, you have no idea how much being hit in the balls hurts, and it's not just a pain like getting cut or punched, it's a really deep, incapacitating ache. I don't think any guy could be punched there hard enough to do permanent damage and be able to move, let alone punch someone.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Of course, he can defend himself.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe it's my pacifism speaking but I think the best way to handle this kind of situation is to just walk away if that's not possible try to subdue/restrain that person it doesn't matter if it's a man or a woman that has hit you (or me) violence shouldn't be used to stop a violent act.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Jensken said:


> Maybe it's my pacifism speaking but I think the best way to handle this kind of situation is to just walk away if that's not possible try to subdue/restrain that person it doesn't matter if it's a man or a woman that has hit you (or me) violence shouldn't be used to stop a violent act.


You can only restrain someone if they're weaker than you though. Generally trying to restrain a guy who's trying to punch you is a pointless gesture unless you're a bouncer or something. You'd be better off putting your hands up to protect your head and trying to talk them into stopping. Now that I think about it, that'd probably be my response over hitting back.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Jensken said:


> Maybe it's my pacifism speaking but I think the best way to handle this kind of situation is to just walk away if that's not possible try to subdue/restrain that person it doesn't matter if it's a man or a woman that has hit you (or me) violence shouldn't be used to stop a violent act.


Tend to agree.

I'm really not sure that hitting someone actually defends you against him or her. If anything, it makes the person want to hit you again, which is counter-productive.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not going to vote because there are a lot of factors to consider. One is how strong she is and how strong her punches are. If she's really weak, I would just try to restrain her. However, if she was strong and aggressive like my sister is, well, then be prepared because I won't let up. 

Second, if I was forced to hit her, I'd try to make it a light tap. Again, it depends on how strong she is. I really hate to hit anybody, but sometimes you just don't have a choice. I'd probably consider a lot of the same factors for a guy too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

missingno said:


> If you can go throw a punch you should be prepared to take a punch. Equality yo


:agree


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't punch, but I would choke a *****. Wayne brady taught me how!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

NoIce said:


> Are you pro slap-back?


Not sure why you'd ask this. Of course not. No one should be "pro-hit" anyone. Earlier in the post I gave an example of a guy that was repeatedly abused and attacked, in that situation, I would want him to defend himself. But are you talking, one slap, and then you should slap back? No, of course not. My whole post was stressing about strength inequality.

Here's a strength story for you to give an example. On my dad's 50th birthday party, him and my stepmother got incredibly drunk. Now, they were prone to little fights and bickering. There was some sort of drunken bickering. My stepmother - who is anorexic and has no strength whatsoever in her arms - slapped my dad on the arm. My dad turned around and slapped her in the face. _Slapped_, not punched. My stepmothers' face turned into a bloody pulp as we called an ambulance, blood pouring out over the carpet. Her nose was broken, had to have surgery on half of her face. All of this - from a slap.

So, no. I am not pro-slap-back.

If the man needs to defend himself against an actual act of harm, then yes, I'd say self-defense. But as I said, in my former post. We cannot pretend that men and women are "generally" equals and we should slap back. Because we aren't equals. My muscular father and anorexic stepmother were not equals.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> really call me a troll I don't care....not in the mood to argue.
> 
> @Noice....congrats bro -_-


Congrats about what?



Shauna The Dead said:


> This is how I kinda see view it too but like I said it depends on the situation.... I was married to an abuser and he punched me and I tried to punch him back but he held me back. Men are usually stronger so that's why I said in most cases, no. If it were a fat or muscular woman who was much larger than the guy then I'd be more likely to say its ok for him to punch back. Or if I knew the situation and the woman had hit for no reason(which is probably not as likely....but not impossible)


Very sorry to hear that happened to you 

I'm not supporting men hitting women after they have hit them themselves or anything like that, my view simply boils down to one of all people should have the right to defend themselves no matter who the aggressor is.



Monroee said:


> Not sure why you'd ask this. Of course not. No one should be "pro-hit" anyone. Earlier in the post I gave an example of a guy that was repeatedly abused and attacked, in that situation, I would want him to defend himself. But are you talking, one slap, and then you should slap back? No, of course not. My whole post was stressing about strength inequality.
> 
> Here's a strength story for you to give an example. On my dad's 50th birthday party, him and my stepmother got incredibly drunk. Now, they were prone to little fights and bickering. There was some sort of drunken bickering. My stepmother - who is anorexic and has no strength whatsoever in her arms - slapped my dad on the arm. My dad turned around and slapped her in the face. _Slapped_, not punched. My stepmothers' face turned into a bloody pulp as we called an ambulance, blood pouring out over the carpet. Her nose was broken, had to have surgery on half of her face. All of this - from a slap.
> 
> ...


It was just a question, since I gathered your issue was one of mens (usually) superior strength being used against someone of weaker strength. It makes sense yes, that a slap should not be met with a hit, but if the issue is one of force balance would a slap back not be justified if someone slaps you?

Also, why did your stepmom slap your father in the first place (if im ok to ask)? And in the scenario I imagined, the slap back would be proportional to the one recieved.



> If the man needs to defend himself against an actual act of harm, then yes, I'd say self-defense.


That's what I would want aswell.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope he's supposted to take that ****, unless she kick In the balls or trying to kill him.
If a man hit back just for a normal slap in the face/ punch he's a hoe.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

successful said:


> Nope he's supposted to take that ****, unless she kick In the balls or trying to kill him.
> If a man hit back just for a normal slap in the face/ punch he's a hoe.


What about a punch to the face?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

missingno said:


> If you can go throw a punch you should be prepared to take a punch. Equality yo


This, right here. :yes Don't treat others the way you don't want be treated.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

pita said:


> It's not okay for anyone to hit anyone.
> 
> I know, I know--what a lame answer.


I agree with this. I don't see why women are always placed on pedestals, saying women are weaker is not a good reason, men will always be weaker than other men too. People should be raised to never hit anyone, not this bs never hit a woman rule. Hitting a woman should be just as bad as hitting a man.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Depends on how strong the punch is. I think it would be better for the guy to just shove the girl away if she punched him, otherwise, things could get really nasty.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends, but most cases I would just restrain. Now if one day I wake up and see her standing over my "manhood" with some hedge shears then its on.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

if you hit her back or she gets a face bruise/scratch just know your the one whos gonna get the worst out of the law.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I personally would probably not hit back unless she kept throwing punches at my face and I had to do something to make it stop. I don't necessarily feel this way because I think you should never hit a woman. I have never been hit by a woman so I guess I figure I owe them some leeway. 

But I generally believe that no matter who you are, if you hit someone, you should be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I generally have a very very low tolerance for people who think they are better then everybody. If that's the case, I'm not sure what might happen.

Otherwise I wouldn't do much if anything at all.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No it is not okay, don't hit back regardless of sex, defend yourself


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I would take it like a man and enjoy it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The man has a right to defend himself. 

I'd just push her away or maybe knock her on her keister or something. :um


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

what happened to honor and being a gentleman? Defending one's honor is one thing, but hitting a lady is a dishonorable act in itself. There are many ways to restrain someone without actually hitting them as well.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

AdamChem said:


> An awful lot of people here seem to be assuming that men are automatically stronger than women. The amount of sexists in this thread is rather concerning


Its a fact that, on average, men are the physically stronger gender. There is nothing sexist about acknowledging this


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

You can use just enough force to defend yourself from attack, regardless of the gender of the attacker. What constitutes 'necessary force' obviously depends on how aggressive the individual attacker is, so it's pointless to make gender-based rules to cover all situations.

In practice though, if a woman hit me, I would probably just be thrilled that a female touched me.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm one for laying out (not relentlessly attacking) anyone who touches you, including women.. If anyone pushed, punched or kicked me I would have no hesitation in punching them in the jaw, it has happened before. However, because of the law and how things work now that I'm over 18, the best option is to probably "defend" yourself, especially against weaker people.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Thread needs some gifs


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think this is the only forum where I keep seeing the phrase "a women."


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes. A ***** hits me the ***** getting hit the **** back


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

females should be able to hit men as much as they want without getting hit LOL jk, kill them


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

NoIce said:


> Also, why did your stepmom slap your father in the first place (if im ok to ask)? And in the scenario I imagined, the slap back would be proportional to the one recieved.


I'm sorry that I can't say what they were arguing about or why exactly she attempted to slap him. I don't think an extremely drunk person, as they both were, really needed a reason for anything. It was probably just drunken instinct on her part at being pissed off. And that applies to my father as well. He was so drunk, that his instinct was to hit back, which he did.

Now, don't get the wrong idea, this had never happened before or since. My dad is not violent and would never hit a woman. But when drunk, things can change.

The only point of my story was pointing out the dangers of strength inequality. And although I do understand you, about wanting the slap to be proportional. But how is someone supposed to judge what is proportional? Many of us do not know our own strength or potential. I'd get in fights with my brothers all the time, and attempt to push them. I was giving it all I got, yet they didn't budge. So, in that same vein, someone could be so strong, and think they are only slapping lightly, when in fact it could be much more painful than what they think it would be. How would you know that she is receiving more or less pain than what she hit you with? It's impossible to know. I don't think someone should slap back just to give them a taste of their own medicine. The person who can take a slap, stand back and say "enough". That is the stronger person.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If you can inflict serious damage to someone in a punch and they have not dealt any real damage to you, you should just restrain them. If the woman does serious damage, and is a serious threat, then go for it. One slap will not even bruise...

Compare it to you vs a young boy (maybe 10yrs). If he starts hitting you and it doesn't hurt at all, does that give you the right to smash his face in?

it would be different if the person is holding a weapon. Its not a good idea to hit a woman unless you need to because she will say that you started it. People are more likely to believe her..


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No it's not okay. He should walk away or restrain. If a man hits a woman even out of retaliation, it's a red flag that points to a violent streak...and you can never fully trust them again. I think the same of women who hit / punch but fact is, in general, men can do a lot more damage.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A man is screwed no matter what he does. If he calls 911 he's deemed a total f'ing wuss. "Hey, that's the guy who got beat up by a girl!" When the roles are reversed, a woman get sympathy, not ridicule.

If he defends himself he's assumed the aggressor by a sexist society that assumes only men can be violent.

Women demand equality. Feminists say there is no reason they shouldn't be cops, fire fighters, or front line combat soldiers. Yet, a gentleman is expected to open a door for a lady.:stu This lady can shoot the enemy with her machine gun but is unable to open a door on her own? Fails to compute.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If a man hits a woman, even if she hit him first, he will still get blamed for starting the fight.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

greencarpet said:


> I'm amazed that so many people here advocate restraining another person. That's illegal and you would still go to jail for doing that. Bruises would be left behind on the person's forearms. Even though the voting is a yes/no, you can count with the number of fingers on one hand how many people think the right thing to do is simply walk away.
> 
> As a man you are expected to become homeless to avoid an abusive situation. As a woman there is an invaluable tool that's only accessible to us. There's no such thing as men shelters and there never will be.


It's illegal? Walking away isn't always going to work if someone is chasing you and pummeling you.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

^ It doesn't always cause bruising. In fact I think most of the time it doesn't. No I don't understand how police respond to domestic violence, I've no knowledge on the area, and I imagine it varies depending on the location anyway. I can't tell whether you're saying that the police will think it's an assault based on seeing bruises on the female and it becomes a his word against hers situation. Or if you're saying it's automatically assault if you simply hold someone's wrists so they can't hit you. I would be surprised if the latter is assault since I thought it was a form of self-defense. That's why I was questioning it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

greencarpet said:


> Do you understand how police respond to reports of domestic violence?


Given that arrest the male is standard procedure, cops must look like a deer in the headlights when they come upon combative gay & lesbian couples.

Who do you arrest when it's two men? Even more challenging, who to arrest when the couple doesn't include any man at all? Arrest the more butch chick?:stu


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Just let her keep hitting you until she starts crying and breaks down in your arms and it starts raining and emotional music starts playing and the person who she just tortured sees you two and drops his knife in astonishment.

Who is going to get this reference? Who?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I imagine in the case of a gay or lesbian couple, they arrest both of them.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

earlgreytea said:


> On the other hand, if she slaps you *without good reason*, I think you have every right to slap her back.


So it's OK for women to slap men so long as they have a "good reason"? Interesting double standard. Can a husband smack his wife so long as he has a good reason? Let's says it's a really good reason, like she had sex with his brother.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I would just restrain her. Unless it was really necessary I wouldnt hit her.

I had an uncle who had his ribs broken from an abusive girlfriend. We didnt find until much later cuz he was ashamed to have been beat by his girlfriend. I wouldnt have let her put me in that situation.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

earlgreytea said:


> One of my mom's uncles (or some sort of distant relative) is in prison because he shot his abusive wife and killed her. :um I think the best way to handle abusive relationships is to _get out_.


I didnt mean I would take it that far. I just meant I would defend myself. And thats just hypothetical. I wouldnt be with a woman like that in the first place. I would leave her as soon as I found out she was like that.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

that would be sexy if she punched me 

I would then do hot sexy wrestling with her, ow!


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Yes. If you don't punch them back, then I will.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Not too long ago I almost lost it on the inanimate object I stubbed my toe on. And the only thing preventing me from “retaliating” was realizing how silly/useless it was.

So if a woman is intentionally inflicting pain on me, it’s tough because I’d really like to say that I’m a gentleman and would never hurt a woman, but if the in the heat of the moment, I really wouldn’t be surprised if I hit (probably slap) back.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

So, we're agreed.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> So, we're agreed.


Boy, he does look really satisfied. Hmm, that settles it! I'm going to go out and slap a ***** today!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

You know it son!
Lets everybody find a ***** and slap said *****!

65 %
The majority has decided.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Only if it's Nancy Pelosi and Sarah Palin.

I would use my training to block her punch and restrain her or try bob and weave away from her punches and hope she has bad timing, if it's a full on assault. 

I'll do my best to wear her out, I don't want to hit her but if I am forced to I will trip her, I may have to wind her with a counter attack to shock her, especially if she's in a frenzy. 

Mainly I want to gain control of the situation, Now if Nancy Pelosi and Sarah Palin were psychopaths killing my family and if I lived in the US they would be haha I'd drop them like a sack of potato's.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i would knock that b*tch out. her head would be spinning like a dradel. no im kidding.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

If there is another way I can stop her, then I will do that first. A woman hitting a man and thinking he can't touch her is something I really hate and as easy as it would be to just nail her, guys are clearly stronger and our punches can do a lot more damage, even killing her.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I would only hit someone in self defence and as a last resort, if a woman hit me I could probably restrain her or just leave and only if I couldn't do either of those would I hit them.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

The way i was brought up says no, never, under any circumstances. However, the feminist in me says...equality in all things. You'd punch a guy for punching you.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

lkkxm said:


> The way i was brought up says no, never, under any circumstances. However, the feminist in me says...equality in all things. You'd punch a guy for punching you.


I never did understand what is "feminism." I've always thought it was for equality, but I am beginning to think its more than that, i.e., more legal (divorce cases) and social rights (never ever hit a woman, don't ever talk about a woman's age or weight, etc.)


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

geepeeone said:


> I never did understand what is "feminism." I've always thought it was for equality, but I am beginning to think its more than that, i.e., more legal (divorce cases) and social rights (never ever hit a woman, *don't ever talk about a woman's age or weight*, etc.)


You mean kind of like how we're not supposed to talk about someone's balding head, bad breath, or crooked teeth? Some things you're just supposed to keep to yourself - it has nothing to do with feminism.

As for the child custody thing that everyone keeps bringing up as proof that society is so pro-women, I think anyone who turns it into a men vs women thing probably _shouldn't_ have the primary custody of their kids in case of divorce.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> females should be able to hit men as much as they want without getting hit *LOL jk, kill them*





Jollygoggles said:


> So, we're agreed.


:lol looks like I missed out on an awesome thread


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I would just be so turned on if I got punched by a girl. I'd never fight back,I'd let them beat me up


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> You mean kind of like how we're not supposed to talk about someone's balding head, bad breath, or crooked teeth? Some things you're just supposed to keep to yourself - it has nothing to do with feminism.
> 
> As for the child custody thing that everyone keeps bringing up as proof that society is so pro-women, I think anyone who turns it into a men vs women thing probably _shouldn't_ have the primary custody of their kids in case of divorce.


Let me ask you this, without evidence, who do you think would be given the benefit of the doubt on a domestic violence case when the police chimes in? Have you ever heard of the woman spending a night in jail on a no evidence charge except "just separate the parties"?

The fact of the matter is that women are indeed given more leeway in this society. It's fine with me and I have no quarrel with that because I think they are of a better nature than men anyway. If you doubt it, just watch organized play in the park: when a boy gets hurt in an all-boys sport, play continues like nothing happened, but when a girl gets hurt in an all-girls sport, play stop and everyone makes sure that girl is okay.

Again I am fine with it, my only contention is that please don't yell and demand equality only when it's convenient and claim otherwise when it's not. We are not equals, civil law is not meant to uphold equal rights, it's meant to be just.

It is not just for a woman to be the primary aggressor but hide behind her gender when "sh*t hits the fan."


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

@OP, I wouldn't resolve the situation differently.



fonz said:


> I would just be so turned on if I got punched by a girl. I'd never fight back,I'd let them beat me up


I wish I had this problem more frequently in my life too. Yeah, that was probably really offensive. :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would call the cops and have her charged with domestic violence, if the cops didnt do anything, then I would resort to violence in self defense, but id wait for her to hit me again though.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr House said:


> I would call the cops and have her charged with domestic violence, if the cops didnt do anything, then I would resort to violence in self defense, but id wait for her to hit me again though.


What if there's marks on her but none on you, then you go to jail even if it's self defense. You can only dispense equal force, never escalate.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hold her down and wait for her to chill out, but don't fight back. Adding to the violence isn't going to help.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> My friend was put in jail for several hours for throwing a candle/glass candle holder at her boyfriend. I don't think he had any injuries. This was in San Francisco.


But there was evidence that she was the one who threw the candle holder. What if there was no evidence at all of who did what, just a woman's word against a guy's word, who do you think will end up in jail?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

geepeeone said:


> But there was evidence that she was the one who threw the candle holder. What if there was no evidence at all of who did what, just a woman's word against a guy's word, who do you think will end up in jail?


The bf could have thrown it. It was word against word. I think they arrest both parties much of the time. I guess if one has physical injuries and the other doesn't they arrest the non-injured one.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The bf could have thrown it. It was word against word. I think they arrest both parties much of the time. I guess if one has physical injuries and the other doesn't they arrest the non-injured one.


In the absence of evidence on who the aggressor was, police protocol is to ask the guy to spend the night somewhere else or if need be, remove him from the situation.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

geepeeone said:


> The fact of the matter is that women are indeed given more leeway in this society. It's fine with me and I have no quarrel with that because I think they are of a better nature than men anyway.


That's pretty much the root of the problem with the topic in this thread. It really reeks of sexist injustice, and placing other people on pedestals doesn't help to stop it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no, just kick her in the balls.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> That's pretty much the root of the problem with the topic in this thread. It really reeks of sexist injustice, and placing other people on pedestals doesn't help to stop it.


The tough part is that many of us guys insist on being treated equally on all fronts with women, but the fact is, the law does not work that way. Gender differences are a fact; women tending to be better natured than men on interpersonal dynamics is a fact; men tending to resort more to physical confrontation than women is a fact; men tending to be stronger than women is a fact.

When a woman hits you in the face with all the power she could and you hit her back with all the power that you could -- both of you will be arrested but she will get off with maybe a misdemeanor, you on the other hand will be charged with worse! The law doesn't just look at the act itself but also it's intent and consequences. Your punch or hit or what-have-you, is not considered the same as her's.

So if a woman punches you in the face, best you can do is slap her back. Any closed fist retaliation will land you with worse charges.

BobtheSaint you might be confusing justice and equality here because despite what you've been led to believe, they are two different things. Men and women are different and are treated different accordingly.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

geepeeone said:


> The tough part is that many of us guys insist on being treated equally on all fronts with women, but the fact is, the law does not work that way. Gender differences are a fact; women tending to be better natured than men on interpersonal dynamics is a fact; men tending to resort more to physical confrontation than women is a fact; men tending to be stronger than women is a fact.
> 
> When a woman hits you in the face with all the power she could and you hit her back with all the power that you could -- both of you will be arrested but she will get off with maybe a misdemeanor, you on the other hand will be charged with worse! The law doesn't just look at the act itself but also it's intent and consequences. Your punch or hit or what-have-you, is not considered the same as her's.
> 
> ...


This may apply to very few scenarios, like this one: Just because something is "the law" doesn't make it morally right.

Justice is the same as equality, but making laws and being just are two different things. There are just laws and unjust laws.

Our justice system isn't always correct. There are people serving time for something they didn't do.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A lot of people would say no cause you know women are fragile and all...but I say it's fine. I don't like it when women use the excuse oh I can hit him just cause I know he won't hit me back. So basically using him as a punching bag. I get being angry but you have problems if you keep wanting to hit someone. It's all violence...it doesn't really make it right. I would take it out on an object lol.


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

Equal rights, equal fights.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

give her the sleeper hold - everything will be fine later


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

but honestly

if a woman hit me, i MAY slap her and that would come after i tried to talk to her and "restrain" her lightly so she know she cant hit me. before she hit me.
some women are dangerous, really, they are stronger than their male counter-parts and some are emotional and can do some real damage, physical and mental.

some women are so emotional that they go literally [crazy because they dont know what to do and they dont know what they're doing!] like [hysteria], some people have real problems, deep ones, sometimes you need to do something a little extreme like slapping a woman or telling her that you will if she doesn't calm down. that's life, that's what animals do. we're animals.

trust me i dealt with crazy, its dangerous

ive had to restrain women from hurting me!, hurting herself!, and doing some crazy **** (who knows what if i didnt stop it), why because they had deep distorted beleifs down in their subconscious mind and they're just running automatically on it and when it gets triggered they go nuts! why because they were basing everything else on a "sandcastle" when they didn't understand, when something opposed that beleif deep down whether it NEEDED to be opposed for health reasons / something smaller it triggered that defensive hysteria. when someone elses opinion came along it completely destabilized her sandcastle beleif.

it depends on the situation, there are some women who are abusive to their husbands, they werent raised properly or are damaged become overly emotional and start abusing their husbands, just watch doctor phil, after they are confronted they cry. why? because they know its wrong yet they know its wrong it takes a live talk on national television to get them to listen. there are men and women like this everywhere. if you let a woman/man abuse you do you think it will stop? it will never stop because your perpetuating their behavior. do you think that if a woman started to hit you, she will stop if you just said "honey, your hurting me?" she wont respect you.

(im talking about people who appear normal to the outside world, nevermind everyone else, those people you can see)

theres a lot of brainwashing that occurs (by society)to make you believe that if a woman hit you you should just sit there and just take and after shes abusive to you you can develop and ulcer and everything will be fine later. baloney. she wont even respect you anymore.

obviously any man who punches a woman is a complete idiot.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

its not ok. No one should hit at all.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> This may apply to very few scenarios, like this one: Just because something is "the law" doesn't make it morally right.
> 
> Justice is the same as equality, but making laws and being just are two different things. There are just laws and unjust laws.
> 
> Our justice system isn't always correct. There are people serving time for something they didn't do.


There is a disconnect in your argument as your definition of Justice at best is ambiguous. The Law represents Justice as defined by the majority within a geopolitical border. Morality, on the other hand, is an umbrella term for everything an individual deems appropriate and is reserved to him or herself alone. If there's conflict between the two, the former supersedes the latter.

Let's explore what you've said about just and unjust laws and how it pertains to morality. Laws are passed by the people which of themselves are not perfect. We recognize that, hence we have built safeguards that allow us, through our representatives, to amend these Laws, i.e., freedom of expression, or possibly strike them altogether, i.e., slavery.

Right now, morality or social mores, deem it inappropriate for a man to hit a woman regardless of circumstance. The expectation is that a man, being the stronger gender, should find a way to restrain the woman instead of engaging her. But if we go by your idea that Justice is the same as equality, then gender would not be a factor in this case and thus the man could hit the woman back be it closed or open fist!

Do you see the problem there? Equality is blind to everything else, Justice is not. Justice looks at other things pertaining to the event like intent and damage; equality would only see two people engaging in mutual combat. If you punch me, then I should be able to punch you back! Again, do you see the problem there?

Morality applies to an individual; the Law applies to a society; Justice is the expression of the Law; equality applies to none. The Law is not meant to be equal its meant to be just.

You said that equality being not the same as Justice apply only to "a few scenarios like this one." Can you tell me where the two are one and the same?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No, wouldn't punch her back, just restrain or shove her away if she tried it again.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah i'd punch her back. Not in her face though. I'd sock her right in the gut, knock her wind out! :boogie


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Why ? In the end, I would always look like the aggressor.

I remember once in High School, when I still had bad SA, one of the cheerleaders tried to take my seat in class for the new school year and leave me standing. The whole time she was calling me names and pulling the chair away from me. This got me really angry, I pulled the chair from here with such force that I threw her to the ground and almost knocked over the teacher[female].

Despite all the verbal abuse that girl was giving me, that she was an obvious bully ..... the other kids still looked at me like I was some kinda 'rapist' or 'abuser'.

I know women are generally weaker than women, but I hate the quagmire this puts men in when dealing with difficult/aggressive women.

Just because our backs are broader, it doesn't mean we enjoy being hit by dull objects from our female counterparts. Because *yes*, girls can bully boys too, especially shy guys with SA.
We are drilled from birth about how its wrong to hit a girl.

I think it's time we change our parenting to teach girls *just as forcefully* that you don't hit a guy unless you can withstand being hit back.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually I was at Bondi Beach when a British girl punched a British man. Shortly afterwards there was a news item that it was the fashion for British women to punch people.


----------

